# Anyone else heard the 'Dead Internet Theory'?



## feywon (Jul 24, 2022)

i knew about  most of what is described in 13:06 minute  video, but i didn't know these trends had a name.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 24, 2022)

I don't like that annoying, silly fish but the idea of the film is good.  The media is telling us everyday that we are facing climate change and that the world will never be the same.  Almost no one talks about run-away technology!  Sometimes, I think that it is technology that will kill the human race over time.  Yes, we are all consumer zombies and the world is changing but where is it going?  Good luck to the future generation!


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 24, 2022)

That is interesting and I can understand how it works. AI has interested me for a long time and I have dwelt with it in the past. I have a favorite one that I will play around with from time to time. It is www.cleverbot.com. I have an account with it and sometimes I get interesting answers from it. I think it collects data from people who use it to have a frame work to reply answers. But I should say that I have recieved replys from it that made no sence to me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 24, 2022)

No one needs to distract the masses with the internet so they can pillage and plunder while the consumers go about like blind worker-ants. We _like_ distraction, and we'd find it (or invent it) whether there was an internet or not. Magazines, TV, and cinemas did the same thing. 

My oldest son will soon retire from a career in robotics engineering, and imo, AI promises incredible benefits at virtually zero risk.


----------



## David777 (Jul 24, 2022)

He began by needlessly exaggerating the issue as though everyone using the Internet owns a smartphone and is on post smartphone social media.  Less than 2/3 of adult Americans are on Facebook and 1/4 on Twitter.  I am not on any of those social media platforms and neither are many others.  Also only 85% of adults own smartphones.  Not to say those are large numbers but rather not "everyone".  The AI bot and information manipulation issues will continue to increase until the social media corps begin losing revenue from the current lame status quo.


----------

